# Topics > Toys >  Maze Breaker, robot toy, Silverlit Toys Manufactory Limited, Causeway Bay, Hong Kong

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Silverlit Toys Manufactory Limited

ycoorobot.com/products/maze-breaker

----------


## Airicist

Silverlit MAZEBREAKER demo

Published on Apr 2, 2017




> Your imagination our destination!
> 
> Put it on the MAZE and it will find the way out! An inspiring robot that enhances kids’ imaginations with more than 8 features!
> 
> Path Tracker - Draw a path and it will follow
> Draw a loop and it will walk inside it
> Put it on the included maze and it will find the way out!
> Free App for extra fun! (iOS & Android)

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Silverlit robot: Maze Breaker

Published on Apr 5, 2017




> Put it on the MAZE and it will find the way out! An inspiring robot that enhance
> kids’ imaginations with more than 8 features!

----------


## Airicist

Silverlit Robot Maze Breaker from Silverlit

Published on Dec 20, 2017




> Follow the fun with The Maze Breaker Mini Robot by Silverlit! This adorable robot seems to have a mind of its own as it makes it's way through mazes while making all kinds of beeps and happy robot sounds.
> 
> Product Info: Silverlit Robots brings us The Maze Breaker. For ages 3 and up, this adorable electronic buddy has poseable arms that can hold and carry small items. It's a cute little rolling robot that features dual colored LED eyes, sound effects, and music. This little automaton likes to boogie. It comes with a printed maze and printed black figure eight pattern. Simply set the Maze Breaker on play mode, then put it down to follow the path inside the maze, or to travel the line, or just stay in the loop. You can even draw your own path and maze breaker will follow it(though we did have trouble with this feature). You can record your voice to have the maze breaker repeat it in various robot voices. The Maze Breaker comes in two varieties of color, white and black, and when you put two maze breakers together they will interact with each other. There's even a free downloadable app for extra fun. 2AAA are required but not included and when installing them you will need a screwdriver. This adorable robot is fun and will enhance kids' imaginations.

----------

